# Solved: opening visio documents in gutsy



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Hello all!

It's been a while! I have a .vsd document from Microsoft Visio (Yuck, I know.) and I'm not sure how to open it in Ubuntu (I'm using Gutsy Gibbon.) I've read that it won't work in oodraw, dia or kivio. 

How do you all open .vsd files in Ubuntu?


Thanks much.


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-400879.html

The above link might help. If not. try the Ubuntu forums.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Brie,

A solution is located here on the Ubuntu Forums.

-- Tom


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks, guys. I had searched the Ubuntu forums but it must have been late. VSD are not supposed to work with Dia and Kivio by design.
I don't *do* WINE so I got to an XP machine on campus and was able to open it in IE and make a .bmp so life's good.

Thanks, all.


----------

